
I see it, but I don’t believe it - wglb
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2011/04/04/i-see-it-but-i-dont-believe-it/
======
Jun8
But wait, the first step in the picture guide says to push the south pole
through the north pole. How can you do this without making a hole on the
sphere?

~~~
tdoggette
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVVfs4zKrgk&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVVfs4zKrgk&feature=related)

The first minute establishes the conditions.

